# 24-70mm or 70-200mm for full lenght portrait?



## chriswolf (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got a Canon 6D I'm shooting outside in the city (Urban shots)

Thanks


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 21, 2014)

chriswolf said:


> I've got a Canon 6D I'm shooting outside in the city (Urban shots)
> 
> Thanks



It all depends on how close you are to your subject. If you are reasonably close, then the 24-70 will do fine. If you are further away (ie shouting distance) then you'll probably need the 70-200. If you are not sure which one to buy...ten you probably need / want both but can only afford one.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 21, 2014)

The lens with the least distortion. So, assuming those are the only two lenses available, then the 70-200mm. However, rummaging through my personal gear, I'd choose the 50mm macro.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 21, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> The lens with the least distortion. So, assuming those are the only two lenses available, then the 70-200mm. However, rummaging through my personal gear, I'd choose the 50mm macro.



All lenses have distortion...use the lens correction options in LR to fix. 
Log lenses have telephoto compression, wides have the opposite...so the photo's look is dependant on the focal length. Personallly, I like the 85mm perspective, it's a mild tele with minimal compression.


----------



## rs (Jan 21, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > The lens with the least distortion. So, assuming those are the only two lenses available, then the 70-200mm. However, rummaging through my personal gear, I'd choose the 50mm macro.
> ...


Perspective distortion here is the main issue. There is no right focal length to minimise perspective distortion, but there is a correct distance to recreate the look you're after. Typically about 5m or so, but it depends on the look you're after, and of course the space you've got available. Focal length should then be based around that distance and how much you need to fit in the frame.

The OP will probably find somewhere within the 70-200's focal length range will do it, but depending on shooting style, landscape or portrait, space availability and of course the height of the subject, a 24-70 could be more suitable. If funds allow, get both and choose the best one at each shoot. If just one and it's outdoors with plenty of space, 70-200?


----------



## silvestography (Jan 21, 2014)

rs said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Sella174 said:
> ...



+1
My opinion is that urban portraits should bring more of the environment into the photo, so a 24-70 would be a better option. That said, I've done plenty of portraits in the city using a 50 1.4 on crop, but if you're shooting full length shots, you'll be putting a pretty significant distance between you and your subject. My 2¢.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 21, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > The lens with the least distortion. So, assuming those are the only two lenses available, then the 70-200mm. However, rummaging through my personal gear, I'd choose the 50mm macro.
> ...



+1 85mm.

Then adjust distance to suit


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 21, 2014)

If you can get both its the best combo for FF. When I started going FF. The only EF lens I have is the 40mm pancake and 85mm 1.8 for a year. 85 was great for portrait and I use the 40mm for everything else. Now I have the 24-70 mk2 and 70-200 mk2. I use the 24-70 mk2 75% of the time for a walk around lens.


----------



## surapon (Jan 21, 2014)

chriswolf said:


> I've got a Canon 6D I'm shooting outside in the city (Urban shots)
> 
> Thanks



Dear friend chriswolf.
Any lenses are great for Full Length Portrait, Depend on the distant from the Lens to the model , as you have.
The more distant as use 50 mm to 135 mm Lens for full length Portrait photo = make a good perspective and right proportion of the model, BUT if you use the super wide angle lens sch as 24 mm. and shoot close to the subject face, You will make her face Bigger and distortion, And the Model will hate you---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Yes, When I have 11-17 mm Lens , First time that I use 11 mm. with my wife in close range , After she see her Photos, She did not talk to me for a week----Ha, Ha, Ha .
Yes, I love to shoot the Portrait Photos with my dear 85 mm.( F/ 1.2 L MK II and F / 1.8) Lenses , for the full frame sensor, But for Small sensor camera such as 7D, I love Sigma 50 mm F/ 1.4 Lens
Enjoy your photography, and Happy Hunting, for great Photos.
Surapon


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 21, 2014)

There are several factors.

Perspective and feel are definitely a factor. Best way to explain it, if you don't have the lenses is shoot same person / set up with both. I tend to like the 70 - 200 as more flattering to most people. More importantly with full length is understanding what height to shoot, especially women. 

How much space do you have? Sometimes a 70-200 you have to be too far back to get full length, other times you need to crop on a 70-200. When I shoot in one of the studio locations I use, if I am using one wall on the long side, not a prob using the 70-200... If I use the short wall, no choice have to go 24-70 to frame the picture the way I want.

And most important, and not mentioned here yet I don't think, how much communication / direction do you need to give? There is a much different experience directing, communicating and posing when shooting with a 70-200 compared to a 24-70 because of distance. This can also be what your shooting style is... If you are used to talking and shooting at the same time, can be awkward over that distance and with a camera between you and the subject. Not as bad with the 24-70 and you are closer, but definitely different with the 70-200


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 21, 2014)

Did you get the 6D kit? The 24-105 works ok when you're on the longer end of things. If you don't have one of these lenses, start by purchasing a used 70-200 F4 - figure ~$550 - and shoot with it. It will do anything you need when you keep the shutter faster than ~1/125th. Don't like it, you can easily flip it back onto the market for the same price you purchased it for.

The original question is more about what look you want and what level of isolation you want for the subject. Doing a more tele- based shot, with a 2.8 or faster lens can yield a person who pops out of the photo at you. This is why the 135mm/F2 lens is so popular. But again, the look you're trying to achieve really needs to be defined.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 21, 2014)

The prime determining factor for is how I want to depict the background. I do a lot of pre-session scouting before I take my portrait subjects in to location and after the lighting, this is the second most relevant factor I look at, starting with how much distance is there behind the subject to whatever is in the background.

If the background distance is long but I want to fill up more of the frame with whatever is back there, then I go with the long end of the 70-200 and back away from the subject.

If the background distance is short but I want less of it to fill the frame, then I go either with the short end of the 70-200 or switch to the 24-70 and move in closer to the subject.

Of course there are lots of variations in there but to boil it all down - if you want to pull the background in close, then go long. If you want to push it away, go short.


----------



## chriswolf (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all your replays!

I'm not lucky enough the rental place is not opening till late so I'll have to do it with my Sigma 50mm 1.4.

It's an important trial for a fashion agency so wish me good luck.

I'll probably go for the 85mm 1.8 next time..


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 22, 2014)

chriswolf said:


> ... so I'll have to do it with my *Sigma 50mm 1.4*.



Now why didn't you list that among your assets, huh?

One tip ... do aperture bracketing (in full stops should be sufficient).


----------



## pelebel (Jan 25, 2014)

70-200 is so narrow, you won't get any advantage over the 24-70.


----------

